# Carpal tunnel from brushing cat too much!



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Agh! Am I the only one who is getting numb hands from brushing my cat so much? I'm such a fool, but I am so anal about keeping her mat-free and looking gorgeous. I'm sure I'll have to get carpal tunnel surgery someday. :crying


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My cats won't let me brush them that much!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Yikes! That can't be good if your hands are going numb from brushing. My cats wouldn't tolerate brushing for that long. Can you try going an extra day between brushings? If your hands/wrists aren't functional, who is going to open the cat food?!?


----------

